# D2 SBF for GB Found?



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Saw this over at MDW, posted today 2-15-12. http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10475-gingerbread-sbf-finally-found/
1st, is this legit?
2nd, what do I do with a SBF.GZ file?
Anyone brave enough to try this?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

unarchive it. gz is just another format like rar or zip. Iirc WinRar can extract it and on most *nix system theres programs preinstalled to read and extract them as its a fairly common format.


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

i unpacked it on my phone with an app called zarchiver on the market. I'm scared to flash it though lol anyone try it yet? if it's real it's gonna help developers a lot.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

You can't SBF from your phone; it's done by connecting your phone to your PC. Check the 'how to' on this site (NOT THE SBF NUMBERS): http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF

Oh and yes, that link is legit. There are quite a few sites like Rootz that have posts with GB sbf files posted.


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

yea thanks i knew that







was just saying i could unpack on my phone... still yet to flash it yet though.

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

stonerdroid said:


> yea thanks i knew that was just saying i could unpack on my phone... still yet to flash it yet though. thanks for the reply.
> 
> droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> There are quite a few sites like Rootz that have posts with GB sbf files posted.


I tried searching b4 posting this, was only able to find GB SBF's for D2 GLOBAL. Hope it helps someone. BTW, the link included SBF for D2 and R2D2.
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

works great! makes things much easier it's about time! thanks for this!


----------



## KingLo (Feb 16, 2012)

Seconded on the works great just used it. thanks for the link!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the connect.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

HELLSSS YEAH!!!

* droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.3-4.5.1_57_DR2-31-110719-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf*










Where have you been my darling for the past 6 months of my life.. I will def be flashing a lot more often and carelessly now, knowing I dont have to SBF/OTA over and over again (what a waste of time!)

These were posted @ XDA as well, for those not registered @ MDW: http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/ZFNBB4NK/


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Removed by user.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## tmsullivan333 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just want another confirmation that this does work and liget and what not







sorry just dont want to mess anything up


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

Getting an MD5 of 1ae242b39fe1aee8c0b5e372495794e3 on this new D2 GB SBF, can someone please confirm?


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Getting an MD5 of 1ae242b39fe1aee8c0b5e372495794e3 on this new D2 GB SBF, can someone please confirm?


How do I check sum using Windows?
Actually I'm still waiting for someone to say it actually works, I still have not tried it, I don't have a backup phone. BUT I did notice: 
I downloaded both the D2 and R2D2 files just to have. They were different .gz file sizes, until I unzipped them- the resulting .sbf files were exactly the same size. I realize maybe different compression ratio could have been used, but the exact same size .sbf?
I would think the R2D2 file to be larger for the extra theeming. Am I over thinking this? Was really just looking for indicators that these are good.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i recommend HashTab...

this is great though!


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

D2user said:


> How do I check sum using Windows?
> Actually I'm still waiting for someone to say it actually works, I still have not tried it, I don't have a backup phone. BUT I did notice:
> I downloaded both the D2 and R2D2 files just to have. They were different .gz file sizes, until I unzipped them- the resulting .sbf files were exactly the same size. I realize maybe different compression ratio could have been used, but the exact same size .sbf?
> I would think the R2D2 file to be larger for the extra theeming. Am I over thinking this? Was really just looking for indicators that these are good...


Hashtab is popular, I personally use DigestIT. I guess the sbf files may be the same since they're just patch files for the underlying OS, but I haven't downloaded the R2D2 one. It would be interesting if they're the same MD5.


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Getting an MD5 of 1ae242b39fe1aee8c0b5e372495794e3 on this new D2 GB SBF, can someone please confirm?


 Yep,	1AE242B39FE1AEE8C0B5E372495794E3 *1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.3-4.5.1_57_DR2-31-110719-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf.gz ... Then if I un-.gz it, I get 2E65E14D790C0517D6D6448768482F14 ..P.S. The R2D2 un .GZ'd came up as F42A24D5587D0E0728DB6FDED2D81631 *_r2d2_droid2_r2d2-2.3.3-4.5.1.sbf


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

tmsullivan333 said:


> Just want another confirmation that this does work and liget and what not sorry just dont want to mess anything up


I've used it 10 times now works great and much less of a hassle than going back to froyo


----------

